# Ixus 510 hs photo transfer via wifi to iPhoto on a Mac



## Bato (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi, 
What I want to do is very basic but before buying the ixus 510 hs I want to make sure that this workflow works well.
I want the camera to transfer photos and videos automatically whenever it is on the same wifi network than my mac.
If someone can tell me if they have configured it to work this way, please let me know.
Note that I would like this process to happen automatically ( after a 1 time configuration)


----------



## Bato (Mar 10, 2013)

The same model is called powershot ELPH 530 hs in some countries, if any of you got the above working, please let me know.


----------

